# Gap between Sill Plate and concreate slab



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Your post seems a bit unusual. If there is a gap along all 8 feet, what exactly is holding up the sill beam? If it spans a full 8 feet with no support, that is unusual in my experience. However, you say you had an engineer look at it, so presumably they presented you with some sort of report explaining why the gap exists, and their opinion that this was not a structural issue. What did the engineer say about the need to fill it in, and what did they recommend to fill it with?


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

This room is about 2-3 feet below grade. So the floor where the gap is, is at about 2-3 feet. 
They suggested:
After observing that there was no more movement and after I did the drainage repairs on the outside.. (Putting a greater slop away from the house) then adjust the wall tile and base board to cover the existing separation OR have pressure grouting. 
Another Foundation Consultant said that it was probably more of the landscape problem than a foundation problem. That is the approach I am taking.
The room had tile installed with the baseboard being the same as the tile. I removed the baseboard tile and could see the gap. 
Not sure how the sill is being held up at this point. That is why I wanted to put something under the sill to prevent any more separation. Isn't the sill suppose to support the wall? Nothing really holds the sill up, except for the foundation slab, right?
My intent is to put 3" shims under the sill then fill with something. Whatever I fill it with, should it be rock hard or flexible. The Liquid nails I tried so far does not get real hard.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am still confused, perhaps you can post a picture. You had two consultants look at this apparently, an engineer and a foundation consultant. Surely one of them explained what is holding up the sill. You are correct, the sill is supposed to be supported by the foundation, and the sill in turn supports the wall above it. I just don't understand what is holding up the wall if there is a large gap between the sill and the concrete foundation wall, but what is more difficult to understand is why your second consultant suggested this was a landscaping problem. Maybe you can start over in your discussion, post a picture or two, and we can discuss exactly what the problem is, and how to repair it.


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

I tried to insert an image but it wants a URL link. How do I upload a pic from my computer?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

1) From reply to thread,clicking the paper clip icon or the manage attachments (below reply) takes you to the manage attachments window.
2) click on the browse button (located above the URL link)
3) this will open the file upload window. Maneuver thru your folders and select the photo. Click the open button.
4)That should return you to the manage attachments window. The photo name should appear to the right of the browse button. Further right is the upload button, click it. After a brief wait, a new section will appear (below the URL link) saying current attachments and should contain the file name of the photo.
5) you can close the manage attachments window. Your photo is attached to your reply. If you want to see it before posting, you can hit the preview post button.


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

here are some pics...The one with the gray filling is Liquid Nails but it is still soft after 2 days.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The sill should be supported by the foundation, are you sure that this space goes through to the outside, that sure looks like a place for water to get in, or insects. 

PL Construction adhesive gets hard. and will fill the gap if you decide that is the way to go. Me I would find another engineer.

ED


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

There is cinder block on the other side of wall. That crack is 2-3 ft. below the ground. There is no water problem, no sticking doors, no cracks in floor, etc. ... I just removed a sink that was against the outside wall and the wall had a little mold on it. The houses in this area are about 40 yr old.. I would think they have french drains but not sure.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> There is cinder block on the other side of wall.


Is that a concrete block wall that supports the structure ? Or ????


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a split level Home. The laundry room is the room with the problem. That room is on a Concrete Slab. That slab has the Cinder Block on the outside of the wall. Make sense??


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am trying to figure out what wall is the structural wall supporting the roof (or room) above it. It sounds to me like the concrete block is the structure and the wood wall is just a finish inside of the concrete block.

If that is the case, your gap is cosmetic.


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

I think you may be right.. I am going to remove the small piece of sheetrock. I should be able to see the structure better..


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> I am trying to figure out what wall is the structural wall supporting the roof (or room) above it. It sounds to me like the concrete block is the structure and the wood wall is just a finish inside of the concrete block.
> 
> If that is the case, your gap is cosmetic.


 I agree. 

Cosmetic, no fill needed, just recover it with your choice of wall material. 

ED


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

Here are some more pics.. 
Looks like what we thought was the sillplate was a 2x2 frame. You can see the cinder block with the sillplate on top of that. 
There was a little mold on the outside sheetrock but it was not penetrated as you can see by the one photo. 
So with all of that now being 'seen' are there any other suggestions.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Just to take down all the old framing, and get a mold test done, cleaned up and rebuild it .

ED


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

Is there something I can buy to do a mold test or do I have to have someone come in?


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

Should I use treated 2x2's or just regular pine..


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

takes-time said:


> Is there something I can buy to do a mold test or do I have to have someone come in?


I thought that your county health department had to do it, or could tell you what needs to be done.

Do you want treated lumber in your living space.?

ED


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

I will check with them. I will do regular pine..


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I remembered a few minutes ago that there is a product made called blue wood, which is regular pine/ fir that is treated with a blue coating for living spaces where there might be dampness and or possibility of mold. 

So check that out.

ED


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, I will check it out..


----------

